# '87 Stanza wagon getting codes 11 and 21



## Richard B (Jul 15, 2006)

:newbie: I recently inherited an '87 Stanza wagon. It ran great at first, then it won't restart when warm, then it died on the highway and won't restart for an hour. Now it won't run for more than a minute. Read in some other threads how to check codes and got 11 and 21. Can anyone help me out with an explanation of those codes? 
Also, if the ignition module is suspect, where is it? One of the threads said Auto Zone could test it but I don't even know what it looks like or where it is (I started working on cars in '63, before they had computers in them and never had to deal with an ignition module before). Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

the ignitition module is in the distributor give me some time for the codes. you have ca20e motor in that stanza right?


----------



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

code number 11 *IS THE CRANK ANGLE SENSOR*- bad or dirty angle sensor electronic cocentrated control system (ECCS) relay, main relay, EFI main relay or switch wiring is bad the crank angle sensor harness is near the spark plug wiring or crank angle switch is bad or dirty or the wiring is bad

code number 21 *HAS NO IGNITION REFERENCE*- bad ignition coil, power transistor, power tranistor relay, ignition coil relay, ignition switch, resistor, condenser, IC ignition unit or faulty wiring associated with these parts or *the IGNITION SIGNAL*- bad spark plugs, spark plug wires, distributor cap, distributor rotor, power transistor, power transistor relay, ignition switch or fauily wiring with these parts
i had copied all of this word for word that me know how it go's

bobby


----------



## david10 (Jul 21, 2006)

Richard B said:


> :newbie: I recently inherited an '87 Stanza wagon. It ran great at first, then it won't restart when warm, then it died on the highway and won't restart for an hour. Now it won't run for more than a minute. Read in some other threads how to check codes and got 11 and 21. Can anyone help me out with an explanation of those codes?
> Also, if the ignition module is suspect, where is it? One of the threads said Auto Zone could test it but I don't even know what it looks like or where it is (I started working on cars in '63, before they had computers in them and never had to deal with an ignition module before). Any help would be greatly appreciated!


yes Richard , bobby is entirely correct. I know I recently had to replace my entire distributor because I could not find an ign module in/around Phoenix area. I did find one at JVC Auto Wreckers on west Broadway. I bought a used one for 120.00, the retail price on a new one is around $ 476.00. 
Take and copy the EXACT numbers from your old one and get another one with the EXACT numbers to match. Put the replacement in your car and happy motoring. But be sure and keep the old one incase we can find an outlet for the IC MODULE. I tried all over phoenix, LA, and parts west but no one would sell me just a ic module, but they sure would take my 500.00 for a new one.

my email address is [email protected]
you can email me anytime as I have the 87 Service Manual and also Chilton's manual for the car.
btw I am still driving my car and it runs great. They are a 1 in 10,000 great little car and will run forever it seems, just hold your breath if you are trying to find parts. I could not even find a lower rad hose, had to make my own.
I am on vacation in western N.M. and will be back in phx sometime in middle of Sept. but I get my email everyday.

GOOD Luck


----------

